# Pipesim



## LIALY (28 سبتمبر 2008)

Good Afternoon,,
I would to thank all supporters and members in this Forum , and Iam really glad to see an active subjects in our chemical engineering field 
Just I would ask if there any one have the pipesim manual 
I need this manual urgently ,as well as the practical issue on 

this program, i would be highly appreciate for that

Iam waiting for your responses
Regards
​


----------



## احمد جواد علي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*May be these links is useful*

​ 
Pipesim Training Course
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/7528181/881f2e98/sharing.html​PipeSim 2007
http://rapidshare.com/files/10757986...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10761248...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/10763667...part3.rar.html
Password: lavteamforum​​​
Pipesim 2007 crack
overwite the file in instalation folder with this file:
http://rapidshare.com/files/128401052/upslib32.zip.html
or
http://www.zshare.net/download/14989954603d9d37/



Pipesim 2003
downlading PIPESIM 2003. 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5780726/b...f/sharing.html

Best regards
Dr. Ahmed Al-Dallal​


----------



## المصمم الكيميائى (28 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الرابط لايعمل يا دكتور أحمد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5780726/b...f/sharing.html


----------



## احمد جواد علي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي متاسف جدا هذه الروابط البديله

http://rapidshare.com/files/93369488...art01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/93369490...art02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/93369491...art03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/93369492/1.0.part04.rar.htm
​


----------



## zork (30 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر لك على مساعدتك لإخوانك
http://rapidshare.com/files/128401052/upslib32.zip.html
هذا الملف تحت الحجر لا يمكن تنزيله
هل من اللمكن رفعه مر ثانية ولك الف شكر


----------



## عثمان الراوي (30 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الرابط شغال انشاء الله
http://www.zshare.net/download/14989954603d9d37​


----------



## LIALY (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام و انتم بخير ,,
اعتذر على تاخري بالرد بسبب ظروف مفاجئة 
أشكرك أخونا الدكتور احمد يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع 
و اشكركم جميعا لكل من قدم و لو معلومة يعطيكم العافية 
بحاول أحمل البرنامج و ان شاء الله ما الاقي صعوبة و اتمنى ان تتسع صدوركم لي في حالة اي مشكلة تواجهني 
أتمنى لكم كل التوفيق و السداد في خطواتكم


----------



## sensh (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا يا دكتور


----------



## eng.mohamed_badawi (3 يونيو 2010)

رابط الكراك لا يعمل


----------



## هشام عمارة (17 يوليو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزين الكراك وشكرا


----------



## wael wahba (3 مارس 2011)

please can you send the crack link


----------



## finder (4 مارس 2011)

*لك جزيل الشكر:14:*


----------



## رائد عبد الخالق (13 يونيو 2011)

اخي تاكد من الروابط رجاء


----------



## zaidinacer (2 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم أحتاج من فضلكم إلى برنامج pipephase


----------

